# Odd ball jar



## BottleEnthusiast (Nov 28, 2021)

I went digging today and found this ball jar but it is different then most from this era that I find (1910-1923). Its like the top of the bottle just cuts off the bottom part to early. I also couldnt find one with the perfect mason part off to the side on one from the 10s. Any info would be great, im just trying to identify why its so different. Thanks


----------



## coreya (Nov 29, 2021)

looks like a #272-5 in the red book circa 1913-22


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 29, 2021)

When Ball decided to add the word "Perfect" to "Ball Mason" jars, they saw no reason to throw away all the old molds.  So, they just squeezed in the word "Perfect" wherever if fit.  There are several variations of where "Perfect" was inserted, since molds varied quite a bit.  Only when new molds were cut did they center "Perfect Mason" under "Ball".


----------



## mrechenard (Dec 5, 2021)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> I went digging today and found this ball jar but it is different then most from this era that I find (1910-1923). Its like the top of the bottle just cuts off the bottom part to early. I also couldnt find one with the perfect mason part off to the side on one from the 10s. Any info would be great, im just trying to identify why its so different. Thanks


Maybe this was a transition from a shoulder seal to a bead seal. What is on the bottom?  That can help identify where it was made or on what machine..


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Dec 5, 2021)

mrechenard said:


> Maybe this was a transition from a shoulder seal to a bead seal. What is on the bottom?  That can help identify where it was made or on what machine..


Heres the bottom:


----------



## Yellow26 (Dec 17, 2021)

I found a couple odd ball jars..i found them digging an old city dump here in kentucky. Ill attach photos of one.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 17, 2021)

Packer jars, used for coffee or peanut butter or one of many other products.  I'm attaching photos of a few


----------



## Yellow26 (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow thank you, so is it made by ball cause has same signature on bottom as ball


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 18, 2021)

Yellow26 said:


> Wow thank you, so is it made by ball cause has same signature on bottom as ball


Absolutely


----------

